# Votives burn well first time, then trouble re-lighting



## rkwday (Nov 12, 2013)

I have some votives where I used some clean looking wax from a local beekeeper. The first time I burned the votive, it burned well. However, the second time I had trouble even getting it to light, let alone staying lit! Could this be dirty wax?

Thanks,
Rhonda


----------



## Bee Bliss (Jun 9, 2010)

If you did not dunk the wick in the melt pool when extinguishing it, it may have burned too much (glowing wick continues to burn) and therefore is difficult to light now. Try dunking the wick next time to extinguish it and you will prefer it.


----------



## rweakley (Jul 2, 2004)

I've found breaking the top of the wick off before lighting seems to help. I think the gunk is at the top and if you break that off you get a better light and burn.


----------

